# Cell free DNA test anyone?



## breakingdawn

Has anyone here had the cell free DNA test? My doctor is recommending it since I am 36. I read online not only does it give you the risks for any genetic issues, it also reveals the gender. This is crazy to me since it is done at 10 weeks. (Just a couple weeks from now). Anyone else had this test done? I know it is only offered to higher risk pregnancies.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Didn't want to read and run. I'm not familiar with that test at all. When I had my 5th at 37 and didn't do any extra testing, but for me I was ok with not knowing. I think as long as it's not a risk to the baby and you'd feel more comfortable then do it. Hopefully everything is fine!


----------



## ssjad

Yes, I had it done at 10w2d.
It doesn't test for most things, just the most common ie trisomy 13, 18, 21 and problems with the sex chromosomes.
We had results back in 6 working days and all showed normal (low risk - 99%).
I've ended up having to have an amnio anyway at twenty weeks to test for the other problems due to bubby's early onset iugr.
I highly recommend the test though, was a relief to have those results.


----------



## Derby girl

Hi, I got a high risk result from the initial nuchal test (1 in 79 chance of baby born with Down's syndrome). I then went on to have the cell free DNA test as I didn't want an amino. It was the most stressful time of my life. I got the results back in one week and it showed a normal amount of chromosomes (not diagnostic though). It tested for the three triosomies. I really recommmend the test if you think you might end up being high risk on the NHS test as the cell free test appears a lot more accurate and actually based on the DNA of baby in the blood as opposed to other factors. I think they got my due date wrong at the 12 weeks scan, I am slightly overweight and 35, which all may have contributed to my high risk score (it was based on hormone levels not the thickness of the unchallenged fold). Obviously I don't know the definite outcome yet but the test was not invasive and very quick and easy. It certainly helped to put my husbands mind to rest at least!

If you want any more information just let me know

Good luck xx


----------



## Derby girl

Ps we had to pay for ours (£350) as it is not offered at our hospital and we didn't find out the sex (it was an option). You can have it done from 10 weeks as that is when there is enough of the baby's DNA in your blood but sometimes at this stage it might have to be redone if there wasn't enough in the sample. Mine was done at 13 weeks.

Xx


----------



## PhoenixCT

I had it done. I came back with normal results (very low risk) and we found out I'm having a baby girl.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh yes, I was quick to have this done when I found out we had a natural pregnancy while gearing up for our 7th IVF when I was 39. Chances are actually pretty high over 35 of problems happening and I wanted to know WAYYY before it was second tri. They normally do the Nauchal translucency test at the end of first tri between week 12-13 and then *if you get high risk numbers then they refer you to genetic counselling. You wait another 2-4 weeks for your appointment and then another 2 weeks after the test is done. So no matter how sick that baby is if you're positive, there's nothing anyone can do - you are at least 17-19 weeks pregnant. We got in on a free Pegasus study and had perfect Harmony test results. We declined to know the gender. I would never ever do an amniocentesis knowing that my GP has had women mc perfectly healthy babies from doing the genetic testing this way. When there's an option to be prepared for a sick baby or to know without the potential risk of mc-ing a healthy baby simply to find out, it's worth the $700 that it currently costs. 

And I don't value the attitude of 'not knowing'. When you sign on to be a parent you are responsible for that baby's needs from day 1 of conception. The system is set up to help parents deal with genetically compromised babies by letting you have this information well in advance. When I hear that people won't do either the genetic test or the nauchal translucency test I feel strongly they are not ready to be parents and already feel sorry for their babies. Really this attitude of sticking head in sand and not knowing is very very rare but it is out there with some people. Being a parent is hard work, you have to be reliable in both good times and bad and you need to do everything in your power to protect your babies, this starts WAYYY before birth. Vaccinations are another hard thing to bear, the needle, the reactions to the medicine for a few days afterward. But eventually the system will crack down on people who love to stick their head in the sand to modern medicine and will have sanctions like forcing the child to stay at home when not vaccinated or like in Aussie removal of any child tax benefits from parents who refuse to do the right thing. Just a side rant but I fee these people are often paddling in the same dingy together lol. I wish you the best with your testing and a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well I ended up doing the harmony DNA test. I did opt to find out gender and we will have all the results next week. The cost we paid was a mere $117. Well worth it to me. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

breakingdawn said:


> Well I ended up doing the harmony DNA test. I did opt to find out gender and we will have all the results next week. The cost we paid was a mere $117. Well worth it to me. :)

Oh you are so lucky to only pay that much, where are you that it cost that little? All the best with very boring results:thumbup:


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm in Atlanta GA. My doctor has some partnership through the lab and if they don't bill my insurance then I get a super reduced cost. I signed the paperwork which states exactly what I would owe the lab out of pocket. And thanks! I'm definitely nervous.


----------



## happy&healthy

I had this done. Wasn't planning on it, even though I'm 37. But baby has an abdominal wall defect which has a high association with trisomy 18 which is almost 100% fatal. Thankfully, the results came back normal and I'm having a boy!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well I took the test and got my results back!


----------



## minimoocow

2have4kids said:


> Oh yes, I was quick to have this done when I found out we had a natural pregnancy while gearing up for our 7th IVF when I was 39. Chances are actually pretty high over 35 of problems happening and I wanted to know WAYYY before it was second tri. They normally do the Nauchal translucency test at the end of first tri between week 12-13 and then *if you get high risk numbers then they refer you to genetic counselling. You wait another 2-4 weeks for your appointment and then another 2 weeks after the test is done. So no matter how sick that baby is if you're positive, there's nothing anyone can do - you are at least 17-19 weeks pregnant. We got in on a free Pegasus study and had perfect Harmony test results. We declined to know the gender. I would never ever do an amniocentesis knowing that my GP has had women mc perfectly healthy babies from doing the genetic testing this way. When there's an option to be prepared for a sick baby or to know without the potential risk of mc-ing a healthy baby simply to find out, it's worth the $700 that it currently costs.
> 
> And I don't value the attitude of 'not knowing'. When you sign on to be a parent you are responsible for that baby's needs from day 1 of conception. The system is set up to help parents deal with genetically compromised babies by letting you have this information well in advance. When I hear that people won't do either the genetic test or the nauchal translucency test I feel strongly they are not ready to be parents and already feel sorry for their babies. Really this attitude of sticking head in sand and not knowing is very very rare but it is out there with some people. Being a parent is hard work, you have to be reliable in both good times and bad and you need to do everything in your power to protect your babies, this starts WAYYY before birth. Vaccinations are another hard thing to bear, the needle, the reactions to the medicine for a few days afterward. But eventually the system will crack down on people who love to stick their head in the sand to modern medicine and will have sanctions like forcing the child to stay at home when not vaccinated or like in Aussie removal of any child tax benefits from parents who refuse to do the right thing. Just a side rant but I fee these people are often paddling in the same dingy together lol. I wish you the best with your testing and a happy healthy pregnancy!

Just to give another perspective. We opted to have the nt scan but they couldn't get measurements after 2 separate scans. Baby was in the wrong position. Twice. I was referred for the quadruple test at my 16 week midwife appointment instead but declined it because it only tests for downs syndrome and only gives a risk factor not a diagnosis.

After trying for a baby for 5 years and suffering 3 miscarriages before this pregnancy I would not have an amnio due to the risk of miscarriage and we wouldn't abort if the baby has ds so we felt there was no need to have the test. Had it tested for Edwards and pataus as well as the nt scan does we would have made a different decision. As it is the results would only be back slightly before the 20 week scan which looks at abnormalities anyway and if that shows problems we will look to do the cell free dna test.

Please don't assume based on this decision that I'm not ready to be a parent or that I won't vaccinate (we definitely will). 

Mini x


----------



## breakingdawn

Well my NT scan and Harmony results came back all extremely low risk for any genetic issues. We did also find out we are having a girl but will of course confirm at the 20 week ultrasound in 6 weeks. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

breaking dawn congrats on a great test! Enjoy your pregnancy and bundle of joy:bunny::happydance:



minimoocow said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I was quick to have this done when I found out we had a natural pregnancy while gearing up for our 7th IVF when I was 39. Chances are actually pretty high over 35 of problems happening and I wanted to know WAYYY before it was second tri. They normally do the Nauchal translucency test at the end of first tri between week 12-13 and then *if you get high risk numbers then they refer you to genetic counselling. You wait another 2-4 weeks for your appointment and then another 2 weeks after the test is done. So no matter how sick that baby is if you're positive, there's nothing anyone can do - you are at least 17-19 weeks pregnant. We got in on a free Pegasus study and had perfect Harmony test results. We declined to know the gender. I would never ever do an amniocentesis knowing that my GP has had women mc perfectly healthy babies from doing the genetic testing this way. When there's an option to be prepared for a sick baby or to know without the potential risk of mc-ing a healthy baby simply to find out, it's worth the $700 that it currently costs.
> 
> And I don't value the attitude of 'not knowing'. When you sign on to be a parent you are responsible for that baby's needs from day 1 of conception. The system is set up to help parents deal with genetically compromised babies by letting you have this information well in advance. When I hear that people won't do either the genetic test or the nauchal translucency test I feel strongly they are not ready to be parents and already feel sorry for their babies. Really this attitude of sticking head in sand and not knowing is very very rare but it is out there with some people. Being a parent is hard work, you have to be reliable in both good times and bad and you need to do everything in your power to protect your babies, this starts WAYYY before birth. Vaccinations are another hard thing to bear, the needle, the reactions to the medicine for a few days afterward. But eventually the system will crack down on people who love to stick their head in the sand to modern medicine and will have sanctions like forcing the child to stay at home when not vaccinated or like in Aussie removal of any child tax benefits from parents who refuse to do the right thing. Just a side rant but I fee these people are often paddling in the same dingy together lol. I wish you the best with your testing and a happy healthy pregnancy!
> 
> Just to give another perspective. We opted to have the nt scan but they couldn't get measurements after 2 separate scans. Baby was in the wrong position. Twice. I was referred for the quadruple test at my 16 week midwife appointment instead but declined it because it only tests for downs syndrome and only gives a risk factor not a diagnosis.
> 
> After trying for a baby for 5 years and suffering 3 miscarriages before this pregnancy I would not have an amnio due to the risk of miscarriage and we wouldn't abort if the baby has ds so we felt there was no need to have the test. Had it tested for Edwards and pataus as well as the nt scan does we would have made a different decision. As it is the results would only be back slightly before the 20 week scan which looks at abnormalities anyway and if that shows problems we will look to do the cell free dna test.
> 
> Please don't assume based on this decision that I'm not ready to be a parent or that I won't vaccinate (we definitely will).
> 
> Mini xClick to expand...

Hi Mini, I'm sorry you had such a long to conceive and so many losses, it's heartbreaking and tough to deal with when you do get a regular pregnancy, I've had a number of horrific losses myself and took 6 years to conceive. The UK does indeed have the Harmony test available at private clinics which tests for many more things than just downs. I agree with you, after the hell we went through to conceive we'd never consider an amnio either. But by refraining to find out about the health of your baby you still wouldn't be prepared had there been complications. We live in a world of options and I don't understand (never will) the choice to abstain from investigating/being prepared for health issues.


----------



## WrinklyMummy

I'm in Australia and had the 10 week bloods combined with my 12 week scan to give me a screen positive for Down's at 1 in 130 risk. I think this is based on my high HCG levels though (so that's another worry as to why they're so high?? Hope placenta function is ok... :-/) as my NT measurement was 1.26mm and a nasal bone was present.

We've just paid $395 for the Generation NIPT and should get the results back by Friday hopefully. I don't know what I'm going to do if it's positive because we couldn't cope with a Down's kid but neither could I cope with killing my baby... :-/


----------

